# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Внимание!!! модельные интернэт магазины

## vvs82

Хотел поделиться со всеми своим опытом покупки моделей в интернэт магазинах. 
Пользовался я этими услугами всего несколько раз. Опыт, прямо скажем, противоречивый.
 Первый раз я пользовался услугами магазина www.hobbyterra.com . Отличный выбор моделей , очень быстро реагируют на любые вопросы ( почту), очень оперативно отправляют заказ. В моем случае, получил посылку через три недели ( Канада). Несколько литников были повреждены при пересылке, но при первом же сообщении об этом , магазином были высланы новые детали взамен. По моей оценке я поставил 10 из 10.
Последующие два раза я пытался использовать www.aviapress.com .
Единственная причина по которой я решил использовать другой магазин - отсутствие необходимых товаров в ассортименте HobbyTerra. 
Тут и начались мои проблемы.
Первый раз я просто заказал журналы и стал терпеливо ждать. На следующий день в разделе order status появилась запись что мой заказ отправлен. С отличным настроением я ждал посылки. Спустя 1.5 месяца я решил узнать у отправителя где же до сих пор блуждает мой заказ. Я отправил сообщение на адресс указанный на сайте. Неделя прошла - молчание. Отправил еще сообщение - все то же молчание. В общей сложности на пять моих сообщений ни слова в ответ. Пришлось связаться с посредником (CCNOW) и они , после безуспешных попыток связаться с отправителем, анулировали заказ и вернули деньги ( подтверждая хорошую репутацию CCNOW). 
Но так как мне очень нужны были журналы , я решил попробовать другой путь. Я просто написал на тот же адресс ( указанный на сайте магазина) и спросил , отправляют ли они посылки в Канаду и есть ли в наличии необходимые журналы. Довольно быстро, через несколько дней я получил утвердительный ответ от адрессата Vlad Ginzburg. Еще несколько сообщений с вопросами - и быстрые ответы, мол нет проблем, оформите заказ и в течении месяца вы получите такие желанные журналы. Я тут же оформляю заказ и вновь терпеливо жду. 
Спустя 1.5 месяца журналов всё нет. Я решаю отправить сообщение и узнать в чём проблема. В течении следующего месяца отправляю пять сообщений - в ответ все то же молчание. Связался с посредником, они по своей связи отправили www.aviapress.com запрос, прошла неделя - молчание. В общей сложности прошло 2.5 месяца с момента "отправки" заказа.
Сейчас я опять разговариваю с посредником о возврате денег если не получу заказа в течении последующей недели. 
Хотелось бы узнать мнение уважаемой публики по поводу этого и других магазинов.
Может кто-нибудь поделится своим опытом общения с ними.
По моему такие магазины заслуживают всеобщего бойкота со стороны моделистов, тогда эти псевдомагазины перестанут существовать, а на их место прийдут честные предпринематели.
И еще очень важный вопрос - моделисты должны делиться опытом покупок и тогда удастся избежать подобных ситуаций, неприятностей, и лишней нервотрепки.
Каково Ваше мнение?
 :Mad:   :Confused:  

vvs82

----------


## Холостяк

Сложно тут о чем то говорить. Я даже не понял, сходив по ссылкам, где находятся территориально эти магазины. Обычно, как я неоднократно читал предупреждения, что надо обязательно посмотреть наличие почтового адреса и телефона на сайте. Надо смотреть где находится офис этого интернет магазина, дабы при возникших проблемах можно было позвонить или приехать и решить проблему. Анонимные интернет магазины уж явное "кидалово". Нормальная зарегистрированная организация всегда указывает свои координаты. Так что тут надо обращать внимание и на это.

----------


## vvs82

спасибо за совет

vvs82

----------


## GUS

Мы с Петей Берестовым в прошлом году заказывали на Hannants, все очень солидно и в срок. Никаких проблемм.

----------


## Grimm_brother

У меня с aviapress опыт был разный. Первый заказ прошел без нареканий, всё прислали без задержек. Второй пришел с недовложенным журналом. Связался по имейлу с Vlad Ginzburg, тот извинился и предложил разные варианты разрешения ситуации. Я послал ему вариант, который мне подходил, в ответ никакой реакции. Потом, по прошествии довольно долгого времени (месяца два) вдруг получаю недовложенный журнал. Вроде бы это не то о чем договаривались, но как говорится хорошо всё то, что хорошо кончается. Пусть и криво, но в итоге все пришло. Сделал третий заказ - и всё. Не отвечают уже несколько месяцев, хотя сайт их обновляется. Связался с CCNOW по опыту vvs82. Вот жду теперь пока они свяжутся с aviapress (а они просят дать продавцу время ответить). Вообщем создалось впечатление что хотя CCNOW и продолжает принимать оплату их заказов (и это странно),  магазин ентот скорее всего тихо помер.

----------


## vvs82

В моем случае уже прошло больше трех месяцев, а я так и не получил ни слова от aviapress.com в ответ на более чем два десятка писем от меня и от CCNOW. В итоге по договоренности с CCNOW,  они вернули мне деньги ( кампания держит марку , за что очень их уважаю). Но к сожелению не вернуть потраченных нервов, а журналов , которые хочу приобрести уже почти год, так и нет!

vvs82

----------

